# Ascend 340SE's to Sierra's



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

A question. I have my 340SE mains mounted about 4-5 inches away from the wall on B-Tech BT-77 mounts. My center 340SE is on a shelf above my TV and its about 10 inches from the wall. My system is always run "small" crossed at 80hz with a Mirage S12 subwoofer. My room is about 16ft X 18ft wide, 8ft ceilings, open to a kitchen. The main seating area is about 14 feet away from the front 3 speakers. I use an Emotiva LPA-1 amplifier which is high current. Considering this set up, do you think I would benefit from getting Sierra's to replace the 340's? Will I be able to hit relatively high SPL's with the Sierra's? As far as my listening habits, I am about 60% movies 40% music

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



Gov said:


> Considering this set up, do you think I would benefit from getting Sierra's to replace the 340's? Will I be able to hit relatively high SPL's with the Sierra's?


Looking at the specifications and your set up ... I think you're fine with the 340's :yes:

If you change to Sierra's you will just gain a little in the frequency response from 45Hz you'll go down to 30Hz (and I think don't matter because your crossover is set @ 80Hz) but you will loose in the sensitivity (340's are rated at 92 and Sierra's 87) :yes:

What are you trying to improve in your current set up??? ... or is the upgraditis virus that is itching???... :bigsmile:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

The Sierra-1s will have subjectively superior sound quality due to their less resonant cabinet. If you are interested in having a more realistic presentation of music playback for critical listening the Sierra-1s will be a significant upgrade. On the other hand, if your primary objective is movies your current set up is sufficient.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

salvasol said:


> First of all ... Welcome :wave:
> 
> or is the upgraditis virus that is itching???... :bigsmile:


Thanks! And yes, a bit of upgraditis :heehee: I am happy with the 340SE's and they are a very easy to drive. At times I think my LPA-1 is overkill for them. I have also considered getting a Denon 2809ci as a pre/pro or the new Emo processor the UMC-1 when it comes out in December. I like the Dynamic volume and EQ implementation. I have not heard it yet, but it gets rave reviews. Also, I am currently using a Pioneer VSX-1014 as a pre/pro that does a nice job, but the MCACC on it I am not crazy about. :dunno:


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I wound up getting a Pioneer Elite SC-05 and decided to keep my 340SE's 

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Gov said:


> I wound up getting a Pioneer Elite SC-05 and decided to keep my 340SE's
> 
> Thanks


:T


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Gov said:


> do you think I would benefit from getting Sierra's to replace the 340's?


IMO if music is a priority. Then yes you would benefit from the Sierra's. But if your systems primary use is HT. Then I say your gains would be very small.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Gov said:


> I wound up getting a Pioneer Elite SC-05 and decided to keep my 340SE's
> 
> Thanks


When you have a minute, could you provide a review? I've got 340's and I'm thinking about getting the SC-05 to replace a good sounding but very limited (and cheap) Panny XR57.

The Panny has only one HDMI in and out. It's a major PITA. I'm using a switchbox for my PS3 and Dish receiver. It also has an LFE bug that's irritating.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought one and it is great! It puts out very little heat and at spirited levels sounds very good with Ascends. The GUI for set up is nice and very user friendly. I have run the advanced MCACC and like all the results I get except, no matter which way you cut it, I prefer the EQ off with my Ascends. The full band phase and standing wave if fine, and it sets the channel levels and distance almost perfect. 
The THX Loudness Plus feature is ok, but nothing great. I have a feeling Audyssey's dynamic volume/EQ works better. 
The build quality is superior and it is some serious eye candy.

At the moment, I do not use the video portion of this receiver, but I guess it works well and is pretty much bug free from all reports.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

avaserfi said:


> The Sierra-1s will have subjectively superior sound quality due to their less resonant cabinet. If you are interested in having a more realistic presentation of music playback for critical listening the Sierra-1s will be a significant upgrade. On the other hand, if your primary objective is movies your current set up is sufficient.


+1. I've heard them both and that is a real good way to describe the difference. However, if you want descriptive terms, the Sierra's are smoother, reach lower and don't sound as "boxy." The bass is quite impressive for a bookshelf style speaker, IMO.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Nuance said:


> +1. I've heard them both and that is a real good way to describe the difference. However, if you want descriptive terms, the Sierra's are smoother, reach lower and don't sound as "boxy."


I love my 340's but if I were pressed to find a fault, it would be that under certain circumstances they can sound boxy. By that I mean there are certain low frequencies that seem to resonate. Certain notes on bass guitar or acoustic bass brings this out. I've never noticed boxiness on vocals though, even low bass vocals.

I read a trick on a forum (I can't remember where) that has made the boxiness disappear. I set the bass to -1 or -2 on the receiver, then increase the gain of my sub slightly. I have my crossover set at 80 hz. This seems to push the "handoff" point to a slightly higher frequency, allowing the sub to handle more in the <100 hz range.

There's an added bonus. With more gain for the sub, the house curve is better which brings up the deep bass (<35 hz).

Doug


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

DougMac said:


> I love my 340's but if I were pressed to find a fault, it would be that under certain circumstances they can sound boxy. By that I mean there are certain low frequencies that seem to resonate. Certain notes on bass guitar or acoustic bass brings this out. I've never noticed boxiness on vocals though, even low bass vocals.
> 
> I read a trick on a forum (I can't remember where) that has made the boxiness disappear. I set the bass to -1 or -2 on the receiver, then increase the gain of my sub slightly. I have my crossover set at 80 hz. This seems to push the "handoff" point to a slightly higher frequency, allowing the sub to handle more in the <100 hz range.
> 
> ...


That's awesome - glad you got the "trick" to work! 

Also, don't think I didn't like the 340's; they are good speakers for the price. I just liked the Sierra-1's more, which is good because they cost more and should be better.


----------

